# [Risolto]errore cpufreqd dopo aggiornamento kernel

## Tigerwalk

ho compilato i gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r1, tutto bene, tranne che al boot ed allo shutdown, mi compaiono i seguenti messaggi

```
cpufreqd: term_handler             : Caught TERM signal (Terminated), forcing exit.

Dec 17 17:21:06 tiger cpufreqd: acpi_battery_init        : error, acpi_battery module not compiled or inserted (/proc/acpi/battery/: No such file or directory)?

Dec 17 17:21:06 tiger cpufreqd: acpi_battery_init        : exiting.

cpufreqd   sensors_post_conf     :   sensors_init()  failed,  sensors disabled!
```

in dmesg

```
Dec 17 17:21:47 tiger [ 2460.648051] bat.pc[20144]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f5af9d esp bfacbbe0 error 6

Dec 17 17:21:47 tiger [ 2460.664499] bat.pc[20145]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f33f9d esp bfe15720 error 6

Dec 17 17:22:03 tiger [ 2476.637516] bat.pc[20194]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f2cf9d esp bf8cc9e0 error 6

Dec 17 17:22:03 tiger [ 2476.653585] bat.pc[20195]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f98f9d esp bfea5fb0 error 6
```

inoltre ho notato che in /proc non ho più le directory /battery e /ac_adapter che invece con il kernel precedente avevo.

Ho compilato con il .config precedente, dando make oldconfig .

Ho ricontrollato i moduli relativi al power-managment e sembra tutto invariato.

Idee per risolvere?

----------

## djinnZ

hai ancora l'opzione per la "deprecated /proc interface" o qualcosa del genere nel menù dell'acpi (riferito al solito make menuconfig)?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai ancora l'opzione per la "deprecated /proc interface" o qualcosa del genere nel menù dell'acpi (riferito al solito make menuconfig)?

 

l' avevo, adesso sto ricompilando con l'opzione disattivata e poi ti faccio sapere.

Grazie, nel mentre...

----------

## Tigerwalk

no djinnZ, non è quello il problema, la ricompilazione senza la voce da te segnalata non ha apportato cambiamenti nei messaggi d'errore.....

----------

## Ty[L]eR

c'è stato un aggiornamento di sysfs-utils prova a vedere con revdep-rebuild se magari è dovuto a quello (io ho dovuto ricompilare cpufrequtils e lm-sensors)

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> c'è stato un aggiornamento di sysfs-utils prova a vedere con revdep-rebuild se magari è dovuto a quello (io ho dovuto ricompilare cpufrequtils e lm-sensors)

 

nessuna libreria broken ed anche ricompilando cpufreqd cpufrequtils e lm_sensors non cambia niente. Deve essere qualcosa nel kernel che non mi fa nemmeno apparire le cartelle battery e ac_adapter in /proc/acpi ma non riesco a capire cosa.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> la ricompilazione senza la voce da te segnalata non ha apportato cambiamenti nei messaggi d'errore...

   :Shocked:  veramente mi riferivo al fatto che il supporto tramite /proc è deprecato e potevano averlo rimosso (non ho ancora guardato la versione del kernel che usi e pensavo la avessero tolta definitivamente di mezzo, e se non mi sbaglio è così)

----------

## Tigerwalk

probabilmente, avendo dato make oldconfig se l'era portata dietro....

[Edit]: risolto con una ricompilazione del kernel facendo un diff dei .config attuale e precedente e attivando alcune opzioni che make oldconfig non aveva "passato"....

----------

